# iPhone, playing music without headphones.



## LauraMM (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,
This may be the world's dumbest question, but I have been googling, looking for answers and cannot seem to get a clear answer.
I am new to my iPhone, so please be easy on me.
Is my understanding correct that you can play your iPod/music through your phone's speakers without earbuds? if so, how do I do this? What settings do I change? Or should it be automatic?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes it's automatic, all you have to do is unplug your headphones and use the volume control and set how loud you want the sound to come out of the speaker. There is no set up involved.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Although if it's not working, you may need to turn the volume up. The headphone and speakerphone have discrete volume settings.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And just to cover all the obvious bases, the manual volume control is on the upper left had side of the iPhone to the left of the earpiece. Just click the toggle buttons to turn it up or down.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Also if you're listening to music with headphones in and then pull them out the music will stop. Just press play again and you're all set.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

You can also plug your iPhone into external speakers.

I bought a great set of speakers that fold into the size of an apple for about $50 at the Apple store.


----------

